# Mini-tour!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm getting psyched!!

We've had a month off with the band, and lots of harsh words via email the couple weeks after our last gig. 

We're jamming/auditioning a new drummer tomorrow night, then rehearsing next week with the current line-up for our every 7or 8 week Fri/Sat rotation at the Golden Tap in Chatham, and back into the every other weekend gig schedule.

We've just been confirming some gigs, and the first week of July looks like this...

*Tuesday July 1st - Ilderton/Bryanston Canada Day Fireworks.
Thursday July 3rd - Whiskey Club in Windsor.
Friday July 4th - Dawghouse in London.
Saturday July 5th - Annual "Threshing Festival" in Thamesville.*

I'm going to take the first 2 weeks of July off work. The first week's gigs will pay the hotel bill for the second week's vacation with the family!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

That's exciting. Other than our June 12th date at Paully's Pub and a private party booked in October, we don't have anything lined up for July and August. At rehearsal last night, our "manager" said that he tried getting us into a blues festival in Barrie, but they're already booked up. Between cottages and holidays in July/August, I don't thing we'll be gigging too much.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Kinda late to update this thread....

We had a lot of fun.

The fireworks gig was a lot fo fun, and my girls finally got to see this band as you saw in an earlier post.

Our drummer had decided a week before that he could not do the Windsor gig on the Thursday. We found 2 guys to sub for us, and the gig went off very well. Owner wants to book us again in the very near future. We all crashed at the guitarist's house in Windsor-ate and drank until 5:30am, slept for a few hours, had brunch, then drove to London for the next gig. 

Not the greatest crowd in London, but summer bar crowds are fickle. The owner was very impressed with the turnout, especially during the hour of our 2nd set.

The Saturday festival gig in Thamesville was not bad at all. Happened upon a DJ/live sound guy DJ'ing the days events and asked him to stay and do sound for us. He was great and had an awesome PA. Took a load off our plate having a sound guy that night. We had a decent but not stellar crowd. After we finished, the organizer booked us for next year on the Friday night slot. 

Of course, a week with the band couldn't all go well... I don't know how I missed it, but the singer and our drummer had a very heated exchange on stage during the first set! Sunday morning, the drummer called the guitarist to say he was done with the band. 

Jam/audition tomorrow night with a drummer we know and really like (but didn't expect he'd want to play with us), and we should be ready to go for our next round of gigs starting next weekend!


----------

